# PROFUSE and NEW Blooms -



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 30, 2010)

The blooming has begun! 

Keep in mind these plants are ONLY 2-4 years old:

Violet Satin -







Double Purple -






And the all time beauty White Chiffon ( there are at least 5 of these bushes exploding for the 4TH!!! -











And these incredible.. Pure White DOUBLE with Red-Heart! -











Blue-SATIN is looking good too.. will get them tomorrow.

Terry K


----------



## terryo (Jun 30, 2010)

Your first picture...those are the one's that I have. I only have one deep pink double, but it hasn't flowered yet. There are literally hundreds of little sprouts growing in my yard now from fallen seeds. Pio loves these tender little sprouts. Oh yeah, beautiful pictures...but you know that.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank you TerryO!

The Violet Satin ( from "Proven Winners" nursery in SC ) are deeper 'pink' than most I've seen in the Lowe's and Home Depot.. the pic above was taken in the morning while facing the sun which 'bleaches' out the colors on the pic! I was showing the PROFUSE numbers of blooms instead of the colors! [ always have the sun to your back for best-colors pics ] Hopefully yours are from this stock which has 'closer-knit' petals and a 'crepe' texture on the outer edges of the petals -






I'm anxious to see your 'deep-pink' double. I have of course the pale pink double with the pale red-heart. And I really like the new "white" double with the redheart. And I'm waiting for the single white with redhearts to bloom in a couple of weeks.. or tomorrow - whichever comes first!

Terry K


----------



## jackrat (Jun 30, 2010)

Simply beautiful,Terry.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 30, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful! I have never seen such beautiful blooms! Do you special order them?


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 30, 2010)

Not really Scooter.

Look for the "Proven Winner" white container -






And this tag -






They produce the White Chiffon, Bue Satin and of course the Violet Satin among others in the Rose of Sharon line. I found them at Ace Hardware, Home Depot, Lowe's and a few private nurseries! I'll have seeds this fall.. which I'm going to 'sprout.

Anybody can take a few good pics when you have beautiful subjects.

Our back-yard tortoise pen is really becoming a 'world of color'..... imagine in a couple of weeks!

Right -





Left -





On line here.. http://www.stargazerperennialscatalog.com/SHRUBS_c11.htm

Locate near you.. http://www.provenwinners.com/findaretailer/

Now you can have these in your yard!!!

NERD


----------



## Scooter (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks Terry! I will start looking for them. Do you pollinate them yourself to get seeds? I have tried this but the blooms always fall/break off before seeds form. Any tips for me?


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 1, 2010)

Charlotte "Rose of Sharon" [ not tropicals ] bloom until it acts like a frost is coming and then the 'buds' just become seed-pods. Don't have to do anything.. just let them 'dry' on the stem, open them up and you have seeds!

Terry K


----------



## terryo (Jul 1, 2010)

I usually try to pick a lot of the seeds to give away, but every Spring I find so many new sprouts. I'll have to take a picture, because you can't believe how many there are. My tort loves these little sprouts. I just put him in the garden, and he will eat loads of them.


----------

